# Ipad + App Store



## Rikly (14 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Impossible d'acheter l'app 'Tour de France' sur l'App Store.

En cliquant sur 'acheter' pour le prix de 5 FRS, au bout d'un moment, on indique que le prix a changé et est de 4,98 FRS. En cliquant sur 'Accepter' au bout d'un moment ça indique prix changé (5 FRS) et ça recommence ad eternam.

Entre Apple, qui nous prive des format de vidéo standard, et l'Apple Store qui merde, je vais aller voir le résumé sur la TV Allemande, afin de ne plus entendre le chauvinisme des journalistes de France2 Télévision.

Et j'éteins de suite mon iPad2.

Bon a-m à tous.​


----------



## Gwen (14 Juillet 2011)

C'est un bogue suite au changement tarifait de l'App Store (à la baisse). C'est arrivé aujourd'hui. Apple devrait rectifier le souci rapidement à mon avis.

Donc, patience.


----------



## nifex (14 Juillet 2011)

oui j'ai le même problème, j'ai envoyé un demande de support a Apple, mais ils ont du en recevoir des milliers de ce type aujourd'hui 

Ca va surement être vite réglé.


----------



## Rikly (15 Juillet 2011)

Installé ce matin. Fonctionne.

Bonne journée.


----------

